# Updated! Nub guesses 13+1....will update when I find out!



## ttc126

Any guesses? I didn't get a great pic! Baby measured 13+5 &#10084; 
So excited to find out what this long awaited babe is!!!! Anatomy scan is june 7!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8151.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## ttc126

Any guesses???


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you! That's the gut feeling I have but it's hard for me to tell! Bad at nubs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## iwantababynow

Girl x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Not quite sure which bit is what as there are alot of lines going on down there but going to have a blue guess for you incase one of thems stacking:)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Another blue guess.


----------



## pinkpassion

I also think boy!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy although it's definitley not the clearest of nubs :)


----------



## 3boys

Im going to guess pink


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## ttc126

Well I had my anatomy scan and..... 
IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!

So thrilled!!!!!!! Thanks everyone for guessing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## 3boys

congrats i had 3 boys first and they are so so close its lovely to watch x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## AmyKai

congratulations xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a :blue: bundle!


----------

